# Baby Osian Llyr has arrived (9weeks early)



## pinkemz (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
sorry i havent been on here for a while. Well where do i start......On the 15th Oct i was taken into hospital with a urine infection and suffering with low blood sugars on Monday 17th October i was going to be discharged however at 7.24pm Baby Osian made an appearance.
I had to have an emergency c-section under general which was a little scary being in there on my own partner wasnt allowed. 
Osian had difficulty with his breathing so was taken to intensive care he weighed 5lb 7oz (can you imagine if i went full time ha ha) he was in intensive care for a week on the ventilator and all different machines and was taken into the high dependancy then for a few days but now he has been promoted and is in the special care nursery room just got to work on his feeding now. But he is doing soooo well soooooo proud of him. Will get some pics up when i get some time living in the hospital at the moment as you can imagine. Hopefully he will be out in 3 weeks now.
Love Emma and Osian xxx


----------



## sugarfreerach (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! Well done Emma! Congratulations, I hope he continues to get stronger and stronger with every hour.  Good weight for 31 weeks! Look after yourself, you must have really been through it the last month or so xx

rach


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh Emma, so pleased to hear your news! I hope that Osian is fighting fit soon, and that you can get to enjoy his company back home before too long  Many, many congratulations to you all!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well done Emz. You done good. 

We've worked out that Osian is pronounced Osh-an but not too sure on Llyr. Lovely names though.

Rob


----------



## margie (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of baby Osian. Hope he is soon able to join you at home.


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Welcome to the world baby Osian xxx


----------



## Monkey (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome baby Osian! Hope he's strong and home with you very soon.


----------



## KateR (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the world Osian.


----------



## MCH (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations.
He sounds as though he is doing really well.
Best wishes to you all.


----------



## clashann (Nov 1, 2011)

congratulations  Hopefully he will be home with you before you know it xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations a huge welcome to the world Osiah


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 1, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry i havent been on here for a while. Well where do i start......On the 15th Oct i was taken into hospital with a urine infection and suffering with low blood sugars on Monday 17th October i was going to be discharged however at 7.24pm Baby Osian made an appearance.
> I had to have an emergency c-section under general which was a little scary being in there on my own partner wasnt allowed.
> Osian had difficulty with his breathing so was taken to intensive care he weighed 5lb 7oz (can you imagine if i went full time ha ha) he was in intensive care for a week on the ventilator and all different machines and was taken into the high dependancy then for a few days but now he has been promoted and is in the special care nursery room just got to work on his feeding now. But he is doing soooo well soooooo proud of him. Will get some pics up when i get some time living in the hospital at the moment as you can imagine. Hopefully he will be out in 3 weeks now.
> Love Emma and Osian xxx



Congratulations and best wishes.  My Tia was born( in a emergency) at 33 weeks, I also had a general, very scary, so I know how you felt, but everything worked out well in the end, but not seeing her for days was awful  but have made up for it since   and she was in SCBU for just over 2 weeks and we brought her home on November 1st 2000, todays date. I hope he is home very, very soon, safe and sound.  Best wishes from Sheena


----------



## bev (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Emma,

Congratulations and hope your both home soon.Bev


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your partner Emma! Can't wait to see the pictures  Hope little Osian is home soon with you xx


----------



## CATMAC (Nov 1, 2011)

congratulations, looking forward to some pictures x


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the world little Osian. I hope he's home soon and am looking forward to seeing the pics. XXXXX


----------



## newbs (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Emma!  Osian is a beautiful, unusual name.  I know how you feel having had an emergency c-section under general, not nice at all, but the end result it worth it to get them into the world safe and sound.  Look forward to seeing pics and hope Osian is home with you soon.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 3, 2011)

Great news. Glad your all okay.

My little one was born at 34 weeks, they let her our 12 days later, once she had got the hang of feeding.

Shes 10months this week and doing really well.

Hope your coping okay xx


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 3, 2011)

congratulations and i can wait to see the pics!!!!!!! And the name is beautiful i never heard this name before how did you choose it ?


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of your son. Sounds like you have both really been through it but its great to hear that he is getting stronger by the day. 
All the best


----------

